# Anyone have a good recipe for striped bass?



## chasintail (Oct 4, 2007)

I caught a nice 9.5 lb'er sat. morning during a Bass tournament I was in and was wondering if anyone had a good Low cholesterol/Calorie Recipe. I only Know how to deepfry fish.But Doc says lower the cholesterol. Thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I cook them on the grill just like Redfish, on the half shell.


----------



## chasintail (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang,already fillet'ed out. no skin,Just white meat.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

For stipers and hybrids we generalycoat them in butter orolive oil, put salt, red pepper, black pepper, lemon juice and almonds on em.

wrap the fillets in tin foil and put on the grill or in the oven till meat is white , and almonds are black on top.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Then either place on foil or in a cooking basket like what you might cook a hamburger in on a open fire. OR..We have used wood planks on fillets. Just about all box stores have them in the Yard/BBQ section.

Much like this one...


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Pretty much any freshwater trout recipe will work for them. Tasty!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Grilled Sea Bass 

1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon paprika 
lemon pepper to taste 
sea salt to taste 
2 pounds sea bass 
3 tablespoons butter 
2 large cloves garlic, chopped 
1 tablespoon chopped Italian flat leaf parsley 
1 1/2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil 

Preheat grill for high heat. 
In a small bowl, stir together the garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, lemon pepper, and sea salt. Sprinkle seasonings onto the fish. 
In a small saucepan over medium heat, melt the butter with the garlic and parsley. Remove from heat when the butter has melted, and set aside. 
Lightly oil grill grate. Grill fish for 7 minutes, then turn and drizzle with butter. Continue cooking for 7 minutes, or until easily flaked with a fork. 
Drizzle with olive oil before serving.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

enough foil to completely cover it, coat it in olive or peanut or canola oil. place in foil and pour italian dressing of course you can go for a low cal.low cholesterol version. seal it up in the foil and place in oven or on grill. Simple and tastes great.


----------

